# Sony a7 iii transfer photos to Android phone



## mathbias (Dec 7, 2021)

Can you transfer photos from camera to phone while both are connected to the same home-LAN wireless access point?  If so, how?

The documentation makes it seem like that is a supported feature, but I haven't found any documented sequence of steps.  It keeps failing, apparently because the App on the phone thinks that the camera's wireless access point must be used.

I have managed to transfer photos by disconnecting both the camera and the phone from the home-LAN, then (outside the App) connecting the phone to the camera's access point, then following instructions inside the App.  But I think there must be a better way.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2021)

Hmm, I have never tried this ... but reading about Imaging Edge Mobile it does imply that you should be able to if both are on the same network ... though Sony may mean a peer to peer connection like setting your phone as a Hotspot


----------

